# Leaking shower waste



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We are touring around the south coast at the moment and I've found a leak on the shower waste cap.
Taken it off cleaned everything and replaced...still leaked. Bought some gasket seal from Wickes and removed the rubber gasket smeared it with sealant replaced it in the cap and smeared more onto the top surface of the gasket and re-fitted.....Still leaked  
I think the next option is a new shower waste.
Has anyone else had the same problem?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Neil
Just seen your post as we were away in France for Sept.
Got a similar slight leak while we were away and put a tray under it until we got home. Unscrewed and removed the drain cover within the tray and sealed it underneath and above with new sealant. Then screwed it back in pulling the rubber gasket tightly against the underside of the tray. That worked for me but I found it bloody difficult to get at. 
Ian


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Ian 

Our's is leaking from the removable screw on cap on the bottom of the trap, it's only weeping a bit so we are still able to use the shower until we return in November.
in the mean time I have bought a new trap from Stowmarketcaravans who had one on the shelf, it's now sitting at home ready for me to fit when I get back. As you said its an awkward job so best left until I've got more time.

Thanks for your reply.
Neil


----------

